# اسالة الغاز الطبيعى



## saphroot_84 (3 مايو 2006)

انتم طبعا تعرفوا ان الموضوع جد يد

وهو المستقبل ان شاء الله 

اللى عنده اى معلومات عن هذا الموضوع يفيد نا ارجوكم

و له جزيل الشكر

:31: :31: :31: :31:


----------



## eng_hazem123 (6 مايو 2006)

ان شاء الله ممكن نتعاون
سابحث في هذا الموضوع


----------



## ايمن مصر (8 مايو 2006)

الروابط التاليه لكم
http://www.epa.gov/otaq/consumer/fuels/altfuels/420f00038.pdf

safety
http://www.law.umaryland.edu/marshall/crsreports/crsdocuments/RL3220505272004.pdf

http://www.lngfacts.org/multimedia/FERC.pdf


----------



## eng_hazem123 (8 مايو 2006)

يا سفروت ما ضيف حاجة عن الغاز الطبيعي و لا انت وضعت الموضوع و سبته و مشيت


----------



## محمد النفراوى (13 أبريل 2008)

اية الكلام الفاضى دة


----------



## ملك محمود (15 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا شوغت الروابط الموجودة لاني كمان كنت بعمل بحث عن اسالة الغز الطبيعي
بس اناكنت عايزة اعرف اكتر عن تفاصيل عملية الاسالة وعن التشغيل
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kaz (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*تكملة للسؤال بسؤال تاني*

هل ممكن ان استطرد ، وانطلق من هذا السؤال بسؤال تاني:


ولما لا نسيل الغاز الطبيعي ونحطه في انابيب البوتاجاز بدلا من غاز البوتاجاز الذي نستورده بملايين الدولارات.

طبعا واضح ان هناك سببا اساسيا او مبدئيا، وهو قلة قابلية الغاز الطبيعي للانضغاط مقارنة بغاز البوتاجاز، وبالتالي الانابيب هتفضي بسرعة ، ودا مش هيكون حل عملي.

لكن مع المهندسين الشطار مفيش مستحيل.

اخيرا ارجو ان تغفروا لي هذا السؤال ان كان فيه شئ من السذاجة والحلم غير الواقعي ، فانا لست مهندسا ميكانيكا ولا كيميا ولا بترول.


----------



## محمد صفا (16 سبتمبر 2008)

يا مهندس كاز:
لابد ان يصل ضغط الغاز داخل انبوبة البوتجاز الى 61 بار ودرجة حراره -161 حتى يكون الغاز الطبيعى مسالا 
وايضا الغاز المسال لايتم استخدامه فى صورته المساله بل يسال ليسهل تصديره الى اى مكان فى العالم
ايضا لك ان تعلم انه لو امكن اساله الغاز لوضعه بأنابيب البوتجاز فستكون تكلفته اضعاف امداد المنازل بوصلات الغاز الطبيعى


----------



## kaz (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*لك جزيل الشكر يا باشمهندس محمد*

طبعا كانت الفكرة الاساسية في سؤالي هي تزويد المناطق التي لم تصل اليها تركيبات الغاز الطبيعي حتى الان ومازالت تستخدم انابيب البوتاجاز.

طبعا اشكر لك اهتمامك واؤكد اقتناعي بما قلته ، لكن مازلت فكرة ان البوتاجاز يتم استيراده من الخارج ويتم تدعيمه من الدولة بمبالغ طائلة، طبعا غير تسرب العملة الصعبة للخارج، اقول لهذه الاعتبارات لابد ان يحاول اصحاب الفكر والابتكار لالغاء البوتاجاز ( وياريت السولار كمان لانه بردو مستورد ) ويحل الغاز الطبيعي مكانه. على اعتبار اننا نمتلك منه فائضا يتم تصديره.


مع خالص التحية .


----------



## hassan.fathey (17 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير بس لو سمحت ممكن توضيح اكتير للموضوع


----------



## the king of heart (25 يناير 2010)

لو سمحتم أريد بحث عن إسالة الغازات جاهز


----------



## khaled-magdy (20 أكتوبر 2010)

لو حد يقدر يفيدنى انا محتاج التركيب الكيميائى للغاز الطبيعى بمصر


----------

